# Other Pets > Dogs >  Our new Min Pin Puppies (pics & video)

## filly77

Well we finally got our puppies. I got a black and rust girl, i named her Isis. My fiance got a chocolate and rust girl, she named her Elektra. My puppy is about 3 weeks older, but I'm sure Isis will be bigger.

Heres my girl Isis (MPS-VI negative)
She was in the process of air biting at a toy lol even though it wasnt close to her


I got my nails did!!






My Fave pic of her lol, looks like shes Laughing her tushie off!



Heres

 my fiances girl Elektra (MPS-VI Negative)
trying to catch the toy!! Da na na na na na na na na na naaa BatDog!!!!


Not sleeping, just in the process of chomping down on the toy!!




Ahhh you talkin' to me?





Getting pics of min pin pups isnt the easiest thing in the world to do, they are always on FIRE lol especially Elektra, shes a SPAZZZ lol!! We got our hands full with them, they wont let you do anything to them, especially nail trimming, they get snippy. Im guessing the breeder didnt get them used to their paws being touched, but we're working on it. And they both came with yeasty ears, once their ear meds are gone, we will be taping the ears up as they are starting to flop a little.

Heres a short video of Elektra.. its too cute for words.. Isis was barking in the background because she wasn't happy about being in the puppy pen, (She was put in it so she could go potty on the pee pad, but now the vet gave the go ahead to be outside, so no more pee pads for her-SCORE lol)

YouTube - Baby Min Pin puppy nursing on finger

----------


## rabernet

They're not going to be spoiled or anything, are they?  :Razz: 

Very cute, congrats on those little bundles of love!

----------

_filly77_ (08-07-2009)

----------


## stargazed85

ADORABLE! I love min pins.  :Very Happy: 

I have a 9 month old chipin named Lyric. The breeder said that her mother (chihuahua) was mated with another chihuahua but the male min pin got a hold of her too. By the looks of Lyric I can see min pin for sure. She's only about 6 pounds though. I find that very odd since her mother was at least 10lbs!

----------

_filly77_ (08-07-2009)

----------


## filly77

> They're not going to be spoiled or anything, are they? 
> 
> Very cute, congrats on those little bundles of love!


Oh no not at all!!!!!!!!!! 

lol but for real tho, they will be spoiled but also not allowed to have that nasty little dog syndrome, I raise the small dogs to behave just like a big dog  :Smile:  

And thank you for the congrats.. Min pins are the most funniest exuberant little dogs ever!! by far my fave small breed  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## filly77

> ADORABLE! I love min pins. 
> 
> I have a 9 month old chipin named Lyric. The breeder said that her mother (chihuahua) was mated with another chihuahua but the male min pin got a hold of her too. By the looks of Lyric I can see min pin for sure. She's only about 6 pounds though. I find that very odd since her mother was at least 10lbs!


Minchuahuas are *very* cute!!! Our chihuahua Brooklyn looks like she could be a Minchi' but we know she's not. 

You gotta pic of your girl? I bet shes cute!!  :Smile:

----------


## SilverWolf

Don't know how I missed a thread about Min Pins.  :Razz: 
Sadly I can't see the pictures but the video is too cute. Her trying to suckle and knead like she would her momma for more milk is cute.  Just watch out for those sharp puppy teeth.  :Very Happy:  
My little girl is 9 1/2 years old so it's been along time since she was a puppy, but I still remember those days. She used to fall asleep on my chest and I could feel her heart beat. Of course she still tries to sleep there, but it just doesn't work out the same as she is a bit bigger and I'm not as perky.  :Surprised: 

Congratulations on the puppies and good luck!

----------

_filly77_ (08-15-2009)

----------


## FIREball

I have a 6 y/o male who Ive had since 6 weeks. He use to be able to fit in the front pocket of those hooded sweatshirts.

He loves sleeping under the covers too in bed no matter what the temp.

----------

_filly77_ (08-15-2009)

----------


## filly77

Oops didnt realize they were gone.. Makes sense tho, cuz I deleted them off of photobucket. I'll upload um again.. hold pls  :Smile:

----------


## filly77

here ya go..

Isis aka Icy Baby and Icy Cola lol







Elektra







the photos were taken down as I sent the links of the pics to the breeder, we're running into health issues- both came w/ ear & eye infections, came down w/ kennel cough, Elektra has crystals in her urine along w/ a UTI and the worst of it all is, she might have a liver shunt. she is NOT growing and showing several signs of a shunt. we need to have the proper tests run on her OH and possible demodex, she is getting a skin scrape this week. i do NOT want the breeder to be able to use our photos on her site. So I even changed the names of the pics when I added them again to photobucket, hopefully she wont be able to access the pics with the original links. thats if she didnt already save them. 

I thought I found a GOOD breeder, seems shes just GOOD at making herself look good according to her site. Before we even put deposits down, I searched the web high & low and found nothing bad about the breeder. Now that they are here and things are happening with them, another search relieved the nasty stuff thats just came to light (recent posts)

Im not saying any more info about the breeder as we plan on taking action and want her investigated and we dont want her to be aware and have time to clean up her act. 

We've read online she keeps the pups/dogs in a shed, does her own tails/ears (which we believe as a phone convo when asked how her vet does the ear crops she slipped and said "i use a clamp well my vet does"

Also read online shes stole 2 peoples dogs, possibly poisoned others. Read she goes away for weeks at a time and just has someone come in to feed them. -which is true as I know she went away at least 2 times since our pups were born, have that written from her in an email.

Also read she doesnt know who fathers the litters. Which I can also believe as she told me the father to my litter isnt the one she had thought it was going to be as the litter was born 2 weeks early..

the breeder didnt tell us how to care for the ears after I asked her MANY times before they were sent about after care and taping. All she said was you wont have to do anything. Then after their eyes started to look really questionable.. THEN she told us how to care for them and my pups ears have scar tissue on them now and still cant post them as we're still treating the yeasty ears. (still treating for kennel cough and now Elektras on a diff med because of the UTI)

LOTS more to this story but its too long to get into right now, we're emotionally & physically drained.

----------


## filly77

> I have a 6 y/o male who Ive had since 6 weeks. He use to be able to fit in the front pocket of those hooded sweatshirts.
> 
> He loves sleeping under the covers too in bed no matter what the temp.


Oh yeah.. I know how much they LOVE blankets  :Smile:  I had a min pin for 3 yrs, I got her when I was with my ex, when we broke up, my ex ended up with her. Ever since then I wanted another. They are my favorite small breed

----------


## SilverWolf

Aww they are so cute!  Thanks for putting them up. I just love their expressions.  

Sorry to hear both you and they are going through so much stuff because of the breeder. Poor little things, just want to play and get loved.  I hope everything gets worked out. At least they are now in a loving home.  

Sadly some "breeders" are getting better at hiding the bad stuff and making themselves look like good ones.  

Oh yes, I don't think I've met a Min Pin yet that doesn't love blankets. As I type this our two are snuggled under their blankets.  What's even funnier is when they hear something and you hear a little bark but no movement. Then all of a sudden they try to run out from under the blanket to go check it out and they are tangled in the blanket and just can't seem to get out, yet barking the entire time. Almost them saying "I'm going to get you when I get out of this dang blanket"  :ROFL:  

Keep us updated on how the babies are doing please. I hate to hear they are having such problems.

----------

